# Breakfast Ideas



## Caroline McCartney (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

I have been recently diagnosed with gestational diabetes and coping ok. Generally my blood sugar levels are fine but I am struggling in the morning. This morning I had 1 weetabix and a slice of Burgen bread with low fat spread but my levels are too high after testing. Has anyone got any suggestions for ideal/better breakfasts? I don't like eggs so that's not an option. Any help will be appreciated!

Thanks very much.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome .
I suspect that the ceral and bread even though Burgeon is lower carb , is too many carbs. Though I think there are some on here who find Burgeon does spike them though more are fine with it. I tend to have bacon myself and as you don't like eggs that is not an option for you. Some have yogurt with berries. Other are OK with porridge but some it spikes. There is no definitive answer. Just try and see what works for you.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome .
I suspect that the ceral and bread even though Burgeon is lower carb , is too many carbs. Though I think there are some on here who find Burgeon does spike them though more are fine with it. I tend to have bacon myself and as you don't like eggs that is not an option for you. Some have yogurt with berries. Other are OK with porridge but some it spikes. There is no definitive answer. Just try and see what works for you.


----------



## grainger (Nov 27, 2016)

Maybe try toast with peanut butter? Just one slice though.

 Or sausages, tomatoes and mushrooms or bacon as a low carb option. Just make sure sausages are a v high meat content or you'll find the carb content creeps up.

Or as others have suggested yoghurt and berries.

With my first pregnancy I ended up eating ham cheese and celery as it was the only thing that didn't spike me.

Don't be too hard on yourself tho. Diabetes and pregnancy is really tough

Good luck x


----------



## Nicola16 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mornings are always difficult! I used to have 30g shredded wheat bitesize and milk or used to split my breakfast so have one piece of toast and then the other slice an hour after the first, this also used to help me manage mid morning hypos!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2017)

Nicola16 said:


> Mornings are always difficult! I used to have 30g shredded wheat bitesize and milk or used to split my breakfast so have one piece of toast and then the other slice an hour after the first, this also used to help me manage mid morning hypos!


Good for you


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd avoid the lowfat spread and have butter instead, the hydrogenation of the fats in margarines can lead to high levels of trans fats, which are the only fats that are actually bad for you on their own. My staple breakfast food as it's quite and easy is fullfat greek yoghurt with walnuts, ground linseed and dried cherries, or raspberries or blueberries if we have some. Kippers are brilliant too, with a poached egg and maybe some hollandaise sauce.

If you're eating less carbs, you have to up the amounts of other food groups, and too much protein is bad for you, more fat is the only way- embrace it.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2017)

I've always been lower in the mornings, and my pregnancy was so weird, i needed extra sugar in the mornings. 

A lot of cereal is full of hidden sugar. Your are only really safe with shredded wheat, wheatbix or oats. I am fine with porridge, and I like it as you can add fruit and its tasty, or if i am low a checky bit of honey.

Do you like fish? Salmon is nice in the mornings and good for baby too.

When are you testing? After how long?


----------



## Jennifer86 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,

For me, a whole smashed avocado, handful of spinach,  some bacon + 3/4 oat cakes works really well.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Feb 8, 2017)

Was told eggs was good for breakfast ie scramble or pouched


----------

